# Hostel



## Marky Lazer (Mar 4, 2006)

Is it me, or isn't Hostel as gross as they promised?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Haven't seen it, but slasher gore flicks aren't my bag anyway 

Unless it's Evil Dead.
Or it has an actor I like in it, like Cusack.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 4, 2006)

Maybe I just seen it all.

When I saw 'the scene withe the eye' I laughed, and the girl who I was wth punched me for it.


----------



## Caretaker66 (Mar 6, 2006)

_Gore & Slashers don't bother me. I haven't yet seen Hostel...Was the plot any good?--or did the movie simply stray towards pure screaming and gore?_


----------



## Marky Lazer (Mar 6, 2006)

It wasn't anything I expected. There were an awful lot of 'coincedences' in the story, and normal people would have run away from all this. And the gore moments: hmmm... Drill, heel, toe, finger, eye. That was it.


----------



## steve12553 (Apr 30, 2006)

I watched the first half of it and found it very irritating. I didn't like or identify with any of the characters. I've seen slasher movies before that were at least semi entertaining. Either I'm getting too old for this type of movie or it was a pretty crappy movie. It's the first movie associated with Quentin Tarentino that I didn't at least enjoy somewhat.


----------



## Traveller (May 1, 2006)

I saw it and as a girl had to cringe at the eye part though im sceptical with the Goo coming out of the eye bit.

The toe and the clippers at the beginning was nasty.

It started out looking like it was going to be a badly made porn film the music and pathetic acting.

It wasnt that gory no but I dont think I will be tempted to go back packing anytime soon though I think id have whizzed off home as soon as my first friend went missing


----------



## Niolani (Jun 26, 2006)

I was very disapointed with this movie. It was more of a soft-porn movie than anything else and there really wasn't enough gore to call it a horror movie.


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 26, 2006)

Personally, I've stayed away from this one like rat poison. After a brief description, I decided I'd heard enough to tell me it just wasn't my sort of film. You can do a good slasher film, granted, though adding more gore, making the torture scenes nastier, etc. -- it's all been done a century ago with the Grand Guignol, so what's the point? And it's all become rather tiresome, tedious and frankly boring. Pornographic violence, the majority of it, and pornography of any kind simply bores the a** off me -- there's no imagination, and nothing of any pretense of art or storytelling, or much of anything except paychecks for the special effects makeup people. Until I hear of a film in this genre that attracts some major critical attention as a true piece of _art_, with something genuinely worthwhile to say, I'm afraid I'm going to be giving 'em all a pass....


----------



## Nesacat (Jun 26, 2006)

Was an awful movie this. Was pretty much soft porn with gore and the barest semblance of a plot thrown in. Was not even good gore and there was no 'creep' factor at all. Neither was it so bad that it actually becomes good.


----------



## roddglenn (Jun 28, 2006)

I thought there were some good moments in it - the achilles tendon scene was good.  Also the bit where the 3rd guy and the chainsaw - there was quite a good build up of terror from the characters as they started to realise the situation they were in.  

In saying that a lot of the rest of the acting was pretty mediocre, there was a lot of needless soft core stuff in it, the hostel itself was made far too perfect to be believable - the girls all being model beautiful.  I thought the icelandic guy was the best attempt at a more interesting character.  

Tarrantino from what I understand had little or no input into this film, Eli Roth somehow managed to convince him to stick his name to it in an Executive Producer role (i.e. Executive 'I do nothing' Producer role).


----------

